# Does it really matter?



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Im only 15 so wages are low and I normally shoot federal ultra*shock BBB for geese with pretty good results but was wondering if shooting steel over heavy shot or a heavier load will really affect my takedown power and range? I was also wondeirng if I could move down to like "1's so I have a few more pellets and a little bigger shot string for the mallards when they come in while goose hunting without once again losing range and takedown power for honkers?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am going to answer this question with a question.

Are you losing birds (wounding them and having they fly away)?

If you are and spending more on ammo fixes the problem, it is worth it. If you only lose a small percentage of hit birds, stay with what you've got.


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

No im not losing birds I jsut dont feel like I have very good range or killing power unless the birds are right in my face


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you have not patterned your shotgun with different loads and choke combinations, you might be missing your full potential. I do not advocate any shots at geese over fifty yards(with steel shot), less for most of us. Having said that, I will also state that a quality load of steel 1's from a twelve gauge three inch shotgun is certainly capable of taking geese cleanly at fifty yards, IF the load is patterning well at that distance and IF the shooter is familiar with shooting moving targets at such range. Such shooting is done by many. Only though, by those that have taken the time and trouble to learn how. Pattern your gun with acceptable loads, and spend some and time and money shooting at crossing clay targets this Summer. The most telling practice is done with a small pond or stock dam in the background. Water will show you the size and location of your shot pattern, enabling you to learn the proper leads necessary to connect consistantly. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Many thanks Burl, very helpful


----------

